# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Έουμο άσπρο κυρίαρχο

## makis97

Κατά την προσωπική μου γνώμη ένα από τα καλύτερα καναρίνια. μπορεί κανείς να μου δώσει πληροφορίες για αυτό το καναρίνι???? :Confused0013:  :Confused0013:  :Confused0013:

----------


## panos70

Καλημερα Μακη οντος ειναι ενα απο τα ωραιοτερα καναρινια χρωματος,και δυσκολο σαν χρωμα,τωρα αν θελεις να βρεις πληροφοριες η να αγωρασεις καποιο η καποια απο αυτα θα πρεπει να ρωτησεις την  ΕΟΟ = Ελληνική Ορνιθολογική Ομοσπονδία
  για τηλεφωνα και για εκτροφεις ,  η μαγαζια που προμηθευονται καναρινια χρωματος

----------


## makis97

Πληροφορίες θέλω αλλά άμα υπάρχει κανένας που να έχει τέτοιο καναρίνι. Ενδιαφέρομαι να μάθω για αυτό!

----------


## xXx

τι είδους πληροφορίες θέλεις δηλαδή φίλε??

----------


## makis97

Γενικές πληροφορίες  :Happy0062: σχετικά με αυτού του τύπου τα καναρίνια

----------


## xXx

το γενικές πληροφορίες Μάκη δεν λέει απολύτως τίποτα....

----------


## makis97

πχ αναπαράγεται με όμοια καναρίνια ή θέλει με ένα συγκεκριμένο χρώμα ?
θέλει κάποιο βάψιμο ?? σε ένα διαγωνισμό τι είναι αυτό που θα κρίνει αν είναι καλό?
Στο ίντερνετ βρήκα ένα καναρίνι το όποιο είχε  στο κεφάλι κίτρινο, είναι το ίδιο???

----------


## xXx

Κυρίαρχο και υπολοιπόμενο είναι όροι που έχουνε να κάνουνε κυρίως με τα λευκά καναρίνια. Μπορείς να διαβάσεις εδώ για αυτά

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B5%CE%BD%CE%BF

μπορεί να διασταυρωθεί με ότι καναρίνι θέλεις απλά επειδή είναι συγκεκριμένη ράτσα και όχι κοινό (μπασταρδεμένο) καναρίνι καλό είναι να ζευγαρωθεί με ένα αντίστοιχης ράτσας πουλί...αν καταφέρεις να βρεις βέβαια γιατί τα πουλιά της συγκεκριμένης μετάλλαξης ''έουμο'' δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο εύκολο είναι να τα βρεις στην Ελλάδα...θα κριθεί σε ένα διαγωνισμό ως πουλί χρώματος (υπάρχουνε και τα φωνής καθώς και τα τύπου)

----------

